# Key fob and tire pressure sensor problems



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel and for quite a while I have been getting error messages about the TPMS system and also security messages and the key fob no longer works. I am not certain but I think this may have started around the time I replacedd the windshield. My understanding is that the receiver for these wireless systems is on the windshield. however when I called the dealership they thought it was located around the center console but I don't think they really knew. I asked them if upon windshield replacement it needed some type of a relearn procedure and they said No. Still not being convinced I looked in the scan tool and also could not find a relearn procedure other than for the TPMS and it required a separate device activated each wheel to reset.

So I am wondering if any of you have some knowledge on this or experience. it's also possible that this started not working around the time I jumped the car and perhaps something got fried.

today I noticed that on the driver information center it did not have any information for tire pressure on any wheel. However the scantool showed the correct tire pressure. So ecm reads it but not dic...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> My understanding is that the receiver for these wireless systems is on the windshield. however when I called the dealership they thought it was located around the center console but I don't think they really knew.


You are correct. The antenna to activate the fob is in the center console, but not the receiver. 

It may be time to pop the plastic covers off the windshield by the rear view mirror and have a look.

Also, you don't have anything mounted up there? Like a dashcam or radar detector? Some have had problems with such things causing interference.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

It may be time to pop the plastic covers off the windshield by the rear view mirror and have a look.

Also, you don't have anything mounted up there? Like a dashcam or radar detector? Some have had problems with such things causing interference.[/QUOTE]

Nothing mounted on the dash or windshield but I had replaced windshield which came with its own sensor. I plugged it into the connector but not sure if something needs to be done for it to communicate with existing key fob and tpms. Guess I don't understand difference between the receiver and the antenna. I thought they would be the same thing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raffmanlt said:


> Guess I don't understand difference between the receiver and the antenna. I thought they would be the same thing.


The antenna is for the car to ask the fob - "are you there?". The receiver is for the fob to say "yes I am".


----------

